# How to go from being a shy girl to being a party girl overnight?



## SmokeGem

?


----------



## Fear Goggles

MDMA


----------



## arnie

^^^

/thread.


----------



## crimeclub

Lose all dignity and self respect, lose any desire you might have for ever gaining a meaningful relationship, take up STD collecting as your new hobby.


----------



## Idontgetit

^^ this


----------



## tbyrfan

crimeclub said:


> Lose all dignity and self respect, lose any desire you might have for ever gaining a meaningful relationship, take up STD collecting as your new hobby.


Basically.


----------



## freakamidget

Please don't feel like you have to change who you are. I'm a shy girl and there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## komorikun

what is a party girl exactly?


----------



## SmokeGem

Fear Goggles said:


> MDMA


You mean XTC?



freakamidget said:


> Please don't feel like you have to change who you are. I'm a shy girl and there's nothing wrong with it.


Except being bullied by more confident girls.



crimeclub said:


> Lose all dignity and self respect, lose any desire you might have for ever gaining a meaningful relationship, take up STD collecting as your new hobby.


Sounds like a plan. Though I have trouble losing dignity and such due to being an uptight b***h.
So I have to have a guy help me with that. (I've got eproctophilia, so hintity-hint-hint)
People can strip me of my clothing during said parties or drunken people can vomit on me.


----------



## lisbeth

crimeclub said:


> Lose all dignity and self respect, lose any desire you might have for ever gaining a meaningful relationship, take up STD collecting as your new hobby.


----------



## SmokeGem

lisbeth said:


>


I hate that movie.


----------



## JH1983

Hang out with girls from Southern Illinois, they have it down to a science here.


----------



## SmokeGem

JH1983 said:


> Hang out with girls from Southern Illinois, they have it down to a science here.


Being a lame-*** loser, I'll never travel.


----------



## coeur_brise

Yes, either drugs or not giving a damn. But why do you give a darn anyhow? If you really want, just be wild and crazy, do silly things like say "i'm king of the world" and jump on cars. Twerk it like Miley, but don't go crazy.


----------



## crimeclub

SmokeGem said:


> (*I've got eproctophilia,* so hintity-hint-hint)


I had to look that one up, oh LAWDY do I not have that, farting is my number one turn off, when someone farts...


----------



## Lensa

Take up drinking


----------



## Neo1234

Nothing can happen overnight!.Take small steps at first and keep it up from there.You would want to start small from somewhere anyway.So,Good luck!


----------



## SmokeGem

crimeclub said:


> I had to look that one up, oh LAWDY do I not have that, farting is my number one turn off, when someone farts...


I've got other fetishes in the "disgusting" category, so you might want to turn back.

I know I must be freakish as hell, so I might as well admit it.


----------



## SmokeGem

Lensa said:


> Take up drinking


I've tried. It's hella expensive. And I don't know how to use guys for drinks because I'm not blonde and model-thin.


----------



## freakamidget

SmokeGem said:


> I've tried. It's hella expensive. And I don't know how to use guys for drinks because I'm not blonde and model-thin.


If a guys quite drunk and you act quite flirty I'm sure they won't mind.


----------



## MrZetnek

Why the hell would you want to be a party girl?? Don't be like those ****s be yourself.


----------



## SmokeGem

MrZetnek said:


> Why the hell would you want to be a party girl?? Don't be like those ****s be yourself.


I'm already a ****. Now I just need to be outgoing enough.


----------



## JustRachel

Wanting it enough. If you wanted it enough you'd achieve it. Now ask yourself why you haven't..is it really something you WANT to do and want to be..or something you strive to do just to fit in.


----------



## brooke_brigham

Wow I'm confused. The OP is as confusing as the weird responses.

Are you asking how to become more outgoing??


----------



## arnie

SmokeGem said:


> *I'm already a ****. Now I just need to be outgoing enough.*





blue_blue said:


> Wow I'm confused. The OP is as confusing as the weird responses.
> 
> Are you asking how to become more outgoing??


She wants to sleep with as many guys as possible.



SmokeGem said:


> I've tried. It's hella expensive. And I don't know how to *use guys for drinks* because I'm not blonde and model-thin.


Unfortunately for her, the guys won't let her use them so she can become an even bigger ****. So sad. :cry


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Drugs.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why is this post in triumphs over social anxiety lol?

I always wanted to throw an Alice in wonderland themed party and have cocktails in tea cups. I did cohost a Halloween party where I dressed up as a creepy messed up Alice once though.










There were no cocktails but there was absinthe which a housemate drank after someone else bought him a bunch of little bottles, and then he threw up all evening. He didn't drink it in the right way either, I think he shotted it. Not even once (I was tempted to try it but NOPE lol) I can't remember what I drank really, probably fruity stuff and apple sourz.

The moral of this story is don't drink absinthe (unless you know what you're doing.) and don't drink Sambuca either, because it tastes disgusting. It does get you tipsy quickly though if you're me.


----------



## komorikun

crimeclub said:


> Lose all dignity and self respect, lose any desire you might have for ever gaining a meaningful relationship, take up STD collecting as your new hobby.


So the 4 relationships I got from going to clubs didn't have any meaning?


----------



## thelonelysound

unfortunately, alcohol. You're not going to want to be a "party girl" daily.


----------



## thelonelysound

JustRachel said:


> Wanting it enough. If you wanted it enough you'd achieve it. Now ask yourself why you haven't..is it really something you WANT to do and want to be..or something you strive to do just to fit in.


Wanting it enough isn't always enough.


----------



## phillyy

why did most people in this thread equate "party girl" to "****"?

its not possible to just go out to drink and have fun with friends without having sex with anyone?


----------



## brooke_brigham

phillyy said:


> why did most people in this thread equate "party girl" to "****"?
> 
> its not possible to just go out to drink and have fun with friends without having sex with anyone?


Thats what I want to know


----------



## LeeMann

phillyy said:


> why did most people in this thread equate "party girl" to "****"?
> 
> its not possible to just go out to drink and have fun with friends without having sex with anyone?


I don't think the OP herself is in the same boat as yours.


----------



## JakeBoston1000

phillyy said:


> why did most people in this thread equate "party girl" to "****"?
> 
> its not possible to just go out to drink and have fun with friends without having sex with anyone?


not possible


----------



## JakeBoston1000

come to Boston, it's so easy to be a cum dumpster party girl here. All the girls here are doing it and it looks really easy.


----------



## pati

lisbeth said:


>


Every time.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Why would you want to degrade yourself like that?


----------



## MrZetnek

SmokeGem said:


> I'm already a ****. Now I just need to be outgoing enough.


Wow, you really just called yourself a ****...SMH at people like you. What happened to self respect?


----------



## arnie

phillyy said:


> why did most people in this thread equate "party girl" to "****"?
> 
> its not possible to just go out to drink and have fun with friends without having sex with anyone?


Because the OP used that exact word first:



SmokeGem said:


> I'm already a ****. Now I just need to be outgoing enough.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Alcohol.


----------



## ToughUnderdog

Utilize these dance moves, and you'll be queen of the club! It's that easy!


----------



## Fear Goggles

crimeclub said:


> Lose all dignity and self respect, lose any desire you might have for ever gaining a meaningful relationship, take up STD collecting as your new hobby.





Lacking Serotonin said:


> Why would you want to degrade yourself like that?





MrZetnek said:


> Wow, you really just called yourself a ****...SMH at people like you. What happened to self respect?


I don't think it's fair to so lavishly throw these types of comments around. Self-respect is an entirely subjective quality. Having sex with guys solely for the raw physical act in itself with no want to form emotional ties is perfectly acceptable so long as everyone involved is on the same page. Of course there are risks; just like everything in life. So long as the proper precautions are taken, I don't think anyone has the right to judge.

The only concern I have is the OP's motivation for this. I think this could be an incredibly barren and depressing road to go down if she is in denial about her true wants and desires, and that seems quite likely to me. The title screams "I'm terribly confused and desperate for change".


----------



## thelonelysound

JakeBoston1000 said:


> come to Boston, it's so easy to be a cum dumpster party girl here. All the girls here are doing it and it looks really easy.


where?!


----------



## JakeBoston1000

cheers said:


> where?!


was just kidding, this has to be one of the hardest places on the planet to score cum dumpster party *****s.:teeth


----------



## Going Sane

crimeclub said:


> Lose all dignity and self respect, lose any desire you might have for ever gaining a meaningful relationship, take up STD collecting as your new hobby.


omg Hahaha i love you now crimemob 
this is how to become a party girl

don't be surprise for some people sa=not being a party girl like miley cyrus


----------



## Idontgetit

Go up to random guys in a club and start grinding on them without their consent.. a girl did this to me and I was amazed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

phillyy said:


> why did most people in this thread equate "party girl" to "****"?
> 
> its not possible to just go out to drink and have fun with friends without having sex with anyone?


I thought this too :/ not that party girl is really an accurate term anyway but yeah. Interesting.



JakeBoston1000 said:


> not possible


It _really _is possible to have a good time without going overboard.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

molly


----------



## Testsubject

You have copious amounts of sex with some of the guys at the party.


----------



## Lensa

SmokeGem said:


> I've tried. It's hella expensive. And I don't know how to use guys for drinks because I'm not blonde and model-thin.


Trust me, you don't have to be. Just dress well, do your hair and all that crap then strike up conversations with and flirt with the guys at the bar. They'll buy you all the drinks you want.


----------



## vanilla90

I second MDMA *coughs


----------



## CharmedOne

crimeclub said:


> I had to look that one up, oh LAWDY do I not have that, farting is my number one turn off, when someone farts...


Just another gripe I have about my god-awful roommate. In fact, speak of the devil, I just heard him rip one in the kitchen from the safety of my room. I was just gonna go out there and grab something to eat, too. Guess I'd better take a can of air freshener with me. And yes, I'm serious, he really just did, ffs. Have you seen the video "Breaking the Barrier"? Hilarious. You'd never survive dating this girl....


----------



## SmokeGem

Idontgetit said:


> Go up to random guys in a club and start grinding on them without their consent.. a girl did this to me and I was amazed.





Testsubject said:


> You have copious amounts of sex with some of the guys at the party.


First I got to get to figure out how to get into clubs and find out where the parties are.


Fear Goggles said:


> I don't think it's fair to so lavishly throw these types of comments around. Self-respect is an entirely subjective quality. Having sex with guys solely for the raw physical act in itself with no want to form emotional ties is perfectly acceptable so long as everyone involved is on the same page. Of course there are risks; just like everything in life. So long as the proper precautions are taken, I don't think anyone has the right to judge.
> 
> The only concern I have is the OP's motivation for this. I think this could be an incredibly barren and depressing road to go down if she is in denial about her true wants and desires, and that seems quite likely to me. The title screams "I'm terribly confused and desperate for change".


You've read me like a map, as I feel that's the case, too.


----------



## CharmedOne

I have no real advice on becoming a party girl...I'd say ply yourself with lots of alcohol, since it's such a social lubricant, but you could also end up doing things you'll regret or spending the evening with your face against the cool (yet nasty) side of a toilet bowl with your friends holding your hair back (as Bill Cosby slurs in the video below.) So, no, not gonna recommend it...


----------



## SmokeGem

MrZetnek said:


> Why the hell would you want to be a party girl?? Don't be like those ****s be yourself.


Also, I realize I don't like use of that word. I don't believe in ****-shaming.


----------



## arnie

SmokeGem said:


> Also, I realize I don't like use of that word. I don't believe in ****-shaming.


If you don't like it, why did you use it to describe yourself?



SmokeGem said:


> I'm already a ****. Now I just need to be outgoing enough.


----------



## gunner21

How about we stop treating **** as a bad word?


----------



## Testsubject

gunner21 said:


> How about we stop treating **** as a bad word?


I second this.


----------



## changeme77

SmokeGem said:


> You mean XTC?


No, he means MDMA. MDMA is what SHOULD be in ecstasy pills, but its often not the case (at least not these days).


----------



## Fear Goggles

SmokeGem said:


> You've read me like a map, as I feel that's the case, too.


I think you need to do some serious self-reflection. It's important to understand why you do the things you do and why this path seems somewhat desirable to you.

- How do you think becoming a "party girl" would make you happier?
- Do you truly want to live this type of lifestyle?
- Why is it so important to be considered physically attractive by party-goers?
- Is this type of confidence dependent on outside validation really going to make you feel any better about yourself? What happens if you're unable to find someone to fvck, or if you're rejected?

In my opinion, you need to learn how to be comfortable with the person you are right now. Convincing yourself that in order to be happy you must procure a certain job, have sex with a lot of guys, earn a certain amount of money or whatever other goal you may have is just going to do you more harm than good in the long run. It's human nature to adapt to situations quickly, it's an innate survival skill. Achieving these things may bring you joy in the short-term, but before long you'll find yourself discontented with new goals, and every new goal will be more extreme. It's a never-ending journey of short spurts of joy and long long periods of depression. The only solution is to learn how to be happy with what and who you are right now, and stop looking to the exterior world for your sense of confidence and self-esteem.

This stuff may sound incredibly cliche, but it's truly the only way to be sustainability happy. Maybe you indeed need to have the experience of being a club crawler to get it out of your system. I understand the appeal it may have to someone whose never really experienced it. I've been to plenty of clubs, pubs and parties in my time, and sure they can be fun from time to time, but it's no way to live.


----------



## Raphael200

Who knows.


----------



## Hermiter

Dont

The plaintains act that way and they are unpopular


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

:heart


----------



## SmokeGem

arnie said:


> If you don't like it, why did you use it to describe yourself?


It's called humoring someone.
Because when pushed enough, I can be as rude and sarcastic as everyone on this so called "community" everyone treats as an open forum.


----------



## SmokeGem

visualkeirockstar said:


> Alcohol.


 Thanks. Nobody's given me that answer before. And I'm rich as a troll, so I can buy ****tons. :roll


Lacking Serotonin said:


> :heart


Da f***?


coeur_brise said:


> Yes, either drugs or not giving a damn. But why do you give a darn anyhow? If you really want, just be wild and crazy, do silly things like say "i'm king of the world" and jump on cars. Twerk it like Miley, but don't go crazy.


Looks like drugs are the answer. I have too much SA to go crazy without fearing what others think of me.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Why is this post in triumphs over social anxiety lol?


Becauuuuuuse... I would be conquering my SA if I found out how to do this. :teeth

Because it's the opposite of who I am, therefore will throw all my SA out the window if I become one.

Also, you people saying "Come to Boston/Alabama, etc." You're all *WRONG!* 
It's the _Canadian_ girls who know how to have a good time. And their age of sexual consent is 16 while the legal drinking age is 18. SCORE!


----------



## arnie

JH1983 said:


> Hang out with girls from Southern Illinois, they have it down to a science here.


What are you even talking about?


----------



## inerameia

X


----------



## Going Sane

hey hey don't blame her guys, blame society..

Girl you don't have to be a party girl, just be your self, be unique


----------



## SmokeGem

Fear Goggles is the only person in this thread who actually has a brain in their head.


----------



## JH1983

arnie said:


> What are you even talking about?


I meant that's what most people do for recreation around here. They party and get drunk and high, male and female alike. There's nothing else to do in a place like this.


----------



## saltyleaf

lol @this thread title
pretty sure it wont happen overnight
maybe if you're drunk idk


----------



## FrozenSlumber

"If I could be like that, I'd be happy"

Letting this haunt you is a recipe for disaster. Especially if you buy into the belief that party girls should (and do) get high, drunk and have loads of ***, and ultimately ends up passed out nearly every day. Those people have a very different name. Maybe you can guess? And if those are the people you are looking to become then... that's just sad.

A party girl stays out late partying, yes. Dances a lot with loads of different people usually, yes. Parties often, yes. There's nothing wrong with that, if that's what you wanna be then start attending a few parties to see how you like them.

*BEAR IN MIND:* Staying true to who you are is the most important thing. If the parties don't work for you then don't force yourself into that role. Remember those girls you look up to so much have just as many issues as you do if not more, so never make the mistake to think their lives are perfect.

Either way, I'd go easy on the alcohol if I were you.

_Last note:_ you DO NOT want to be the chick dancing on tables or worse, getting ****** in a bathroom stall by a total stranger:um:no - that doesn't make you a party girl it makes you a ****.


----------



## FrozenSlumber

*Just to clarify:*

"Party Girl" does not mean ****. Why does everyone not get that?

Party Girl (as the name suggests) is a girl who likes to party, go to parties, dance, etc.

Some party girls are ****s but that's not because they're "party girls" but because they're ****s. There doesn't have to be a connection.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Da f***?

It's a shy girl at a party.


----------



## SmokeGem

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Da f***?
> 
> It's a shy girl at a party.


 Like I'd be able to tell. :cry


----------



## JimS90

This is an odd thread indeed.


----------



## SmokeGem

JimS90 said:


> This is an odd thread indeed.


 A legit one, too.


----------



## QuietYetHappy

All I can say is this
NEVER change yourself for others, if YOU feel you`re too quiet, then try to change that but only for yourself! If youre thinking everyone calls me shy, why dont I change to shut them up then just remember that if people cant accept you for who you are and the kind of person you are, they`re not worth changing the beautiful person that is you


----------



## SmokeGem

QuietYetHappy said:


> All I can say is this
> NEVER change yourself for others, if YOU feel you`re too quiet, then try to change that but only for yourself! If youre thinking everyone calls me shy, why dont I change to shut them up then just remember that if people cant accept you for who you are and the kind of person you are, they`re not worth changing the beautiful person that is you


But shy doesn't get the job. And I don't feel very beautiful. I wonder... what I did wrong. :cry


----------



## JimS90

SmokeGem said:


> But shy doesn't get the job. And I don't feel very beautiful. I wonder... what I did wrong. :cry


But why do you have to be a flamboyant, undignified party type? It's not a good feeling realising that you're being a fake just to please other people. Can't you just aim more for being a confident, talkative you?


----------



## JimS90

I say that because I think I had a similar experience a couple of years ago when I felt very negative about my appearance and personality and just wanted to start a fresh slate and reinvent myself. Long story short, the exhilaration was short lived. It was fun while it lasted, but it all became very transparent. Sometimes you can't deny who you are. This is all a learning process about yourself.


----------



## SmokeGem

Sorry, but I still have to do it. I have to become undignified, it's the only way to conquer my SA. It'll work once I realize I see for myself that nobody cares what I do and they are too worried about themselves to care what crazy shenanigans I get into.


----------



## JimS90

SmokeGem said:


> Sorry, but I still have to do it. I have to become undignified, it's the only way to conquer my SA. It'll work once I realize I see for myself that nobody cares what I do and they are too worried about themselves to care what crazy shenanigans I get into.


Ok, fair enough  Enjoy the ride.


----------



## SunshineSam218

Why would you want to be a party girl? I'm shy and I don't think there's anything wrong with it. Girls that usually party, end up looking old rather quickly cause they burn themselves out and do so much drugs. Half the time, they don't even know what's going on or remember who they slept with.


----------



## JimS90

BlueWeepingRose said:


> Why would you want to be a party girl? I'm shy and I don't think there's anything wrong with it. Girls that usually party, end up looking old rather quickly cause they burn themselves out and do so much drugs. Half the time, they don't even know what's going on or remember who they slept with.


Aye, true that. Makes you attractive to the wrong sorts of men and for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## rtj1211

*Party with people like you!!*

If you ain't the coolest girl in town, don't try to be!! Party with people who are just as uncool as you are. Enjoy yourselves doing so. You'll start creating positive vibes and, who knows, maybe the cool guys will pick them up and fancy taking you to one of their parties!!

Go on holiday with total strangers. Hey, you'll never see any of them again, so what does it matter if you necked a few of them under the influence?? You're not looking to marry them, you just wanna feel horny and cool.

Dress up to go out shopping. Flirt with total strangers - you won't see them again so who cares.

Play the numbers game: expect to bat your eyes at 5- 10 guys to get one hook. It's a sales game, partying. You don't like every guy and not every guy likes you. But the more guys you meet, the more are likely to like you. Set a target of flirting non-verbally with 5 guys a day. Don't fixate on dates or anything else just yet. Just count how many you hooked up with using your eyes. Count how many responded with interest. If you haven't interested 20 in a month, I'd be amazed!!

The secret is to get out of your normal circles and your normal rules. Older guys, foreign guys, next city guys, online guys. Just not those who you feel shy with.

As long as you do all this with the possible end-game that actually, you're not wanting to be a party girl.

Maybe you do, maybe you don't, only you will know.

But if you don't, they are thousands of guys who hate parties too!! Far prefer a glass of wine, holding hands in the cinema, walking in the park, going to the mountains.

Bet you'll be a party girl by Easter!!


----------



## SmokeGem

rtj1211 said:


> If you ain't the coolest girl in town, don't try to be!! Party with people who are just as uncool as you are. Enjoy yourselves doing so. You'll start creating positive vibes and, who knows, maybe the cool guys will pick them up and fancy taking you to one of their parties!!
> 
> Go on holiday with total strangers. Hey, you'll never see any of them again, so what does it matter if you necked a few of them under the influence?? You're not looking to marry them, you just wanna feel horny and cool.
> 
> Dress up to go out shopping. Flirt with total strangers - you won't see them again so who cares.
> 
> Play the numbers game: expect to bat your eyes at 5- 10 guys to get one hook. It's a sales game, partying. You don't like every guy and not every guy likes you. But the more guys you meet, the more are likely to like you. Set a target of flirting non-verbally with 5 guys a day. Don't fixate on dates or anything else just yet. Just count how many you hooked up with using your eyes. Count how many responded with interest. If you haven't interested 20 in a month, I'd be amazed!!
> 
> The secret is to get out of your normal circles and your normal rules. Older guys, foreign guys, next city guys, online guys. Just not those who you feel shy with.
> 
> As long as you do all this with the possible end-game that actually, you're not wanting to be a party girl.
> 
> Maybe you do, maybe you don't, only you will know.
> 
> But if you don't, they are thousands of guys who hate parties too!! Far prefer a glass of wine, holding hands in the cinema, walking in the park, going to the mountains.
> 
> Bet you'll be a party girl by Easter!!


I do "party" with people as uncool as I am, as the only parties I go to with them are their birthday parties. I don't know how to flirt. I don't have cute clothes to go shopping in.
I feel shy around _all_ guys (but have a taste for older ones).
And I don't_ get_ into parties because I'm not a party girl! (I plan to enter uni next year to change that)

And I want to do all these things listed below.


StrangePeaches said:


> 1.) sex on a roof
> 2.) MDMA with strangers
> 3.) Climbed onto a water tower
> 4.) crowd surfed
> 5.) Sex in bar bathroom
> 6.) Dined-n-ditched 2 nights ago
> 7.) stole almost $1000 worth of craft supplies from my old job a couple years ago
> 8.) #2 outside
> 9.) vomit out of taxi window
> I could go on but it'd just all be drugs/sex/alcohol related


----------



## komorikun

Why is smokegem harassing strange peaches?


----------



## SmokeGem

komorikun said:


> Why is smokegem harassing strange peaches?


Because she's mean, nasty and sarcastic. I "harass" everyone with those qualities. Besides, it's not like she cares. Sarcastic people don't care... at all. They're looking for laughs, not justice.


----------



## SmokeGem

And I'm jealous of her.


----------



## SmokeGem

This thread _is_ in the wrong board. It's only if I've accomplished this it wouldn't be.


----------



## FrozenSlumber

Sweety, I sense a lot of pain from you. This isn't really about shy vs party is it? I sounds more like you are very unhappy about your entire life. Acting the party girl wont change that....

... that said..... I think the best way to proceed is to just go for it. Act the party girl for a while and see how you like it. It is your life and ultimately it is your choice.

_Some tips:_ 
Buy a short tight dress (not short enough to show your *** or anything), put on some makeup (I'd suggest dark eyes and light lips), practice some dance moves. It's simple: step from side to side while swinging your hips a bit. Close your eyes and enjoy the music, touch your hair, shake your head, throw your hands up in the air... whatever works for you (provided there's good music), make eye contact with people and smile (look as if you love being there). If someone approaches you don't panic, just smile and try having a conversation with them or dance with them whatever the situation calls for it. If you feel uncomfortable at any point tell them to stop and remove yourself from the situation. Easy on the alcohol, one drink is more than enough_ NEVER LET SOMEONE ELSE BUY YOU A DRINK, get it yourself and don't leave it on a table. Daterape happens all the time, especially at uni._

Now go ahead and have fun. Let us know how it goes.
_*

REMEMBER however: Party Girl does NOT mean undignified ****.*_


----------



## SmokeGem

FrozenSlumber said:


> Sweety, I sense a lot of pain from you. This isn't really about shy vs party is it? I sounds more like you are very unhappy about your entire life. Acting the party girl wont change that....
> 
> ... that said..... I think the best way to proceed is to just go for it. Act the party girl for a while and see how you like it. It is your life and ultimately it is your choice.
> 
> _Some tips:_
> Buy a short tight dress (not short enough to show your *** or anything), put on some makeup (I'd suggest dark eyes and light lips), practice some dance moves. It's simple: step from side to side while swinging your hips a bit. Close your eyes and enjoy the music, touch your hair, shake your head, throw your hands up in the air... whatever works for you (provided there's good music), make eye contact with people and smile (look as if you love being there). If someone approaches you don't panic, just smile and try having a conversation with them or dance with them whatever the situation calls for it. If you feel uncomfortable at any point tell them to stop and remove yourself from the situation. Easy on the alcohol, one drink is more than enough_ NEVER LET SOMEONE ELSE BUY YOU A DRINK, get it yourself and don't leave it on a table. Daterape happens all the time, especially at uni._
> 
> Now go ahead and have fun. Let us know how it goes.
> _*
> 
> REMEMBER however: Party Girl does NOT mean undignified ****.*_


Yeah, only I couldn't get into parties because I'm not social. But getting into uni will change that.


----------



## Lazarusx

Fear Goggles said:


> MDMA





arnie said:


> ^^^
> 
> /thread.


Those were the days..


----------



## SmokeGem

Lazarusx said:


> Those were the days..


Who.... cares?


----------



## inerameia

SmokeGem said:


> Who.... cares?


Hi

Hatlur pls


----------



## jsmith92

Why would you want to become a party girl........just be who you are.....those people who are getting drunk every night at parties are ruining their souls and poisoning themselves at the same time.....just be yourself


----------



## SmokeGem

crimeclub said:


> Haha


Yeah...



jsmith92 said:


> Why would you want to become a party girl........just be who you are.....


I _am_ being who I am... I'd just a better, more awesome kick-*** version devoid of SA.


----------



## meepie

It's not hard to be a party girl. It also depends on what type of friends you have.


----------



## SmokeGem

meepie said:


> It's not hard to be a party girl. It also depends on what type of friends you have.


I've got... _no_ friends.


----------



## jsmith92

So basically you want to get AIDS, have a baby at an early age and then on top of that become a COMPLETE LOSER......watch this video.....this is what happens when you become a party girl


----------



## meepie

SmokeGem said:


> I've got... _no_ friends.


Find a party first to make friends. You can get invited to one for free like the club ones, I think. I always see guys on the streets handing out flyers to parties(especially since I was in vegas recently). Oh, speaking of partying, you should go to vegas - there were many party like people there.


----------



## jsmith92

Girls just watch this video before you decide to become a party girl that's all I'm gonna say


----------



## SmokeGem

jsmith92 said:


> So basically you want to get AIDS, have a baby at an early age and then on top of that become a COMPLETE LOSER......watch this video.....this is what happens when you become a party girl


I haven't watched it just yet, but I will let you know at this moment that I am too old to have a baby at an early age. At least depending on standards.
And after watching, I will let you know that party girl does not equate to ****. Like others have stated.


meepie said:


> Find a party first to make friends. You can get invited to one for free like the club ones, I think. I always see guys on the streets handing out flyers to parties(especially since I was in vegas recently). Oh, speaking of partying, you should go to vegas - there were many party like people there.


Any such long-distance travel requires money, something I do not have. I state this as I am currently not making any income and it frustrates me and gives me my anxiety and depression.


----------



## jsmith92

Oh okay I was just making sure you weren't a misguided teen trying to get knocked up


----------



## jsmith92

Sorry if I'm being a little too harsh


----------



## meepie

You live in California - LA area. There should be ample opportunities there. 

Yes - party girl doesn't mean "****". My definition of a party girl is a girl who likes to party - doesn't really mean she sleeps with a ton of guys.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Get constantly drunk, dress provocatively, get even more drunk, dance on top of tables.

Disclaimer: This method may cause you to contract one or several STDs.


----------



## SmokeGem

Schierke said:


> Get constantly drunk, dress provocatively, get even more drunk, dance on top of tables.
> 
> Disclaimer: This method may cause you to contract one or several STDs.


Yet another misguided individual who thinks party girl = ****. :lol

Congrats on being the at least fifth. :yay


----------



## jsmith92

SmokeGem said:


> Yet another misguided individual who thinks party girl = ****. :lol
> 
> Congrats on being the at least fifth. :yay


You are actually running from the truth.....a party girl is a ****........if you try to say otherwise then you are a fool


----------



## SmokeGem

jsmith92 said:


> You are actually running from the truth.....a party girl is a ****........if you try to say otherwise then you are a fool


Proof plz?


----------



## Caterpillar13

Is it rural where u live? Or is it the city? Any busy pubs / clubs nearby? U could go into a busy club late when everyones already drunk n just tell people you've lost your friends or your friend went home.. then get even drunker n what happens happens...

Or try get a friend u can go out with..


----------



## Caterpillar13

But.. even if u do manage to get info these parties.. do you think your anxiety would allow u let loose n be a party girl? Or would u still be the same person just at a party. Shy as ever.


----------



## fire mage64

Do you even want to be a "party girl"?

Would being a party girl really be enough to be accepted and befriended by other people? I think more is involved in establishing and maintaining friendships.


----------



## jsmith92

Ask around many other people will tell you the same thing


----------



## jimjam

fire mage64 said:


> Do you even want to be a "party girl"?
> 
> Would being a party girl really be enough to be accepted and befriended by other people? I think more is involved in establishing and maintaining friendships.


Well, no **** there's more to it than that! But that doesn't make her desire to let loose any less relevant.

Its a stepping-stone process, not really a cure-all. I think if she sees for herself that she's able to relax and have fun, it'll make it all that much easier to do so in other situations.

It helped for me. Though there are still always periods of regression.


----------



## AndCounting

Side eyeing most of these replies.


----------



## fumimarie

Alcohol, alcohol, and more alcohol.


----------



## inerameia

Molly, molly, molly

But booze will be easier to acquire. It'll loosen you up to party!


----------



## jsmith92

Oh yes Molly...... Great idea.....let's all cook ourselves from the inside out


----------



## inerameia

jsmith92 said:


> Oh yes Molly...... Great idea.....let's all cook ourselves from the inside out


Lol what?


----------



## LDS

This has to be someone trolling right? :no


----------



## jsmith92

That's what molly does I'm not trolling I'm being serious


----------



## inerameia

I'm pretty sure that's just a myth, dude


----------



## SmokeGem

You're all telling this to "Miss-Innocent-at-the-Age-of-23". But clearly I can get those things at raves and stuff, once I find them.

And once I pay more attention to those flyers by my college.


----------



## komorikun

I don't think it's a good idea to take MDMA at a party filled with drunk people.


----------



## fire mage64

jimjam said:


> Its a stepping-stone process, not really a cure-all. I think if she sees for herself that she's able to relax and have fun, it'll make it all that much easier to do so in other situations.


Yeah it is possible that it'll enable the OP to relax and socialize with many people. My concern is the use of the word "party girl" instead of "sociable girl". To me the word party girl implies that drugs and dangerous behavior are involved. I'm not sure what the OP meant by the word though since the first post was deleted. So that is what I assumed.



jimjam said:


> It helped for me. Though there are still always periods of regression.


Its good that it helped you instead of becoming an exposure that backfired.


----------



## jsmith92

Peregrínus said:


> I'm pretty sure that's just a myth, dude


I doesn't literally cook you but it heats up your body from the inside out and then you risk dying from this


----------



## StrangePeaches

SmokeGem said:


> And I'm jealous of her.


 :3
no im a total scum bag trust me..


----------



## SmokeGem

StrangePeaches said:


> :3
> no im a total scum bag trust me..


That's probably why I like you.

I get jealous of anyone who's seen more of life than I have.



fire mage64 said:


> I think more is involved in establishing and maintaining friendships.


Yes, like losing my fear of looking stupid in public, and overcome perfectionism because of it.

Then and only then will I be able to open up.


----------



## Grog

Yep drugs and or alcohol will definitely help but if not try just doing what you want without thinking of what other people think or say 
Good luck party hard and have fun


----------



## ElizabethhHopee

Drugs, alcohol..any substance that forces you to lose inhibitions. Or a traumatic experience that inexplicably caused a change in behavior.


----------



## ElizabethhHopee

*Party-girl Pro*

My advice: party hard & **** everyone/everything else. Just don't pass out drunk...you will get raped and/or drawn on. Oh & literally **** everyoneee, just use a condom lmao. Go crazy girl ! Just don't be the girl throwing up in a plant or the annoying ****...no one likes them. Ew.


----------



## jimjam

ElizabethhHopee said:


> My advice: party hard & **** everyone/everything else. Just don't pass out drunk...you will get raped and/or drawn on. Oh & literally **** everyoneee, just use a condom lmao. Go crazy girl ! Just don't be the girl throwing up in a plant or the annoying ****...no one likes them. Ew.


**** everyone, but don't be the annoying ****? I don't understand. Seems contradictory?

Also, just found this today. Thought it was extremely relevant to the topic:





Not sure how I feel about this video. But these YouTube comments sum it up pretty well:



> Looks to me like she's trying to be something she's not. She seems way more intelligent to be around these questionable people...





> Its sad that a seemingly intelligent, down to earth , beautiful woman would want to become a vapid drunk moron. I don't get it. Sheena be yourself, you seem awesome.





> People who party and consume chemicals have major problems Why would you want to be like them? It only seems fun from the outside





> Don't worry, it wont stick because she's not looking to be a party girl, she's looking for self-confidence and for the acceptance that it's ok to be her. Which it absolutely is, by the way, if you happen to read this.


Basically, I feel kinda conflicted. Because she seems really uncomfortable. And she could do way better than hanging with these stupid chicks. But that last comment made the best point. She's not REALLY looking to be a "party girl," as a permanent new way of life. She just wants to prove to herself that she CAN have fun, and that its OK to let go and be herself. She probably won't hang out with these girls much at all in the future. But its a good learning experience. So go ahead and do it!

Also, I learned from this video, that if you want to party and don't have any connections, look for help on Craigslist.

Honestly, I would recommend it. I've been addicted to Craigslist recently. A few days ago I found a support group for anxiety/depression. We met today, and it was really good! So yeah, let go and give in to the powers of meeting people on the internet!


----------

